# Nice Chocolate Cake...



## Soto (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello guys,

This is from my last work this week... what your opinions guys... thanks!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 16, 2008)

ummm....  I'm feeling this is more a shot of the strawberry than the cake.  It's the focus.  But, I don't think I'd like seeing the berry soft.

When I look at the table cloth and the berry, I think you could stand to focus just a little deeper.

I take it you're not working with a view camera.

-Pete


----------



## Ajay (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I have a bite please?

I think it looks great. Have you ever done a defog on any of your pictures? USM at around 20/50/0 maybe...I'd be curious to see what this looks like with that applied.


----------



## astrostu (Apr 16, 2008)

The only thing I would change would've been to have the scoop of ice cream in front, under the mint, between the two pieces of "cake."  Otherwise, it looks great and could be in a cooking book or a restaurant brochure/menu.


----------



## Soto (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, the main thing in this plate was the cake. The icecream is just an add-on to it... a Nice to have... jajaja.  If I get the focus all the way to the cake the strawberry would look strange.  I had to decide what to focus in that moment so I did it in the strawberry.  I got other shots where I did the focus in the cake and the client didn't like them... you know that sometimes the clients is the chief... jajajaja

Thanks for your opinions...  keep them coming!!!


----------

